# Free Book Finds (August 2012) - Please, no self-promotion



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the July 2012 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## ssmithwest (Aug 2, 2012)

New here. Says I gotta have one post before I can update my profile, so I figured I'd drop a free book in here. An author I follow, James D. Maxon, has a promo for a free Kindle copy of Traphis: A Wizard's Tale today. It's a good read, kinda reminds me of the Harry Potter / Eragon genre, but with its own flavor.

I believe this is how I'm supposed to link to it based on the rules above: Traphis

*Update:* I suppose a picture might help:


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I read this awhile back and enjoyed it...


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Single-and-Searching-ebook/dp/B006GQO2GK/ref=pd_zg_rss_tf_kstore_154606011_8


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

Blood Orchids by Toby Neal is available free for kindle. I read it a few months ago and loved it. It's a light mystery type of book. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006FBDHG2/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B006FBDHG2&linkCode=as2&tag=indie00-20

Sorry I am on my iPad and I can't put the picture of the book up.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I keep forgetting to check his website weekly, but here's the current freebie from Warren Adler's website only (*not* free from Amazon):
http://www.warrenadler.com/giveaway

Madeline's Miracles: When a commercial artist, her stockbroker husband and their twin daughters move to Los Angeles, they unwittingly fall prey to a woman who convinces them that she is a psychic and can foresee their future. By persuading them that she holds the key to their success and can protect them from the dangers that threaten them, she gradually takes full control over their careers, their parenting, even their sex lives, until they become her willing accomplices. This chilling tale rises to a tense crescendo as the psychic dissects and manipulates the family's beliefs and paralyzes their will to protect themselves. This classic story of brainwashing offers a cautionary tale for anyone who has lost the ability to question an illogical certainty.


----------



## jeffereyC (Aug 16, 2012)

I recommend a new book that I just finished, Psychic Readings With The Thinkers In Heaven, by John and Martha McGinnis. I got it for free at Amazon.com for my Kindle. There are twenty-five one-hour psychic interviews which include a number of interesting personalities, featuring such historically significant people as Einstein, Plato, Jesus, Shakespeare, da Vinci and many more.. Regardless of what you think of the channeling techniques used here, you will be pleasantly suprised by the quality of these readings. To get the book, click here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008WVLVZ2.


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)

Kids/YA -       

Romance - 

Biography/Memoir -


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Tea, travel, and history all in one free book! _Now back up to $7.99._

The Gunpowder Gardens

Previously published as A Time for Tea


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Two free books, at least for this weekend.



and


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

These two titles are free until 8/26.

http://www.amazon.com/Wizard-of-the-Wind-ebook/dp/B008HA1YUU/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1345660473&sr=1-24

http://www.amazon.com/The-Spin-ebook/dp/B008WAWQ48/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1345660756&sr=1-8


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

Fireproof is published by Blasted Heath and is free today. It's by the talented Gerard Brennan. You can find it at http://www.amazon.com/Fireproof-ebook/dp/B008WEN1OI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1345835294&sr=8-1&keywords=fireproof+gerard+brennan


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romance, 1st in series. I read this recently and loved it. One of the long awaited back list titles.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today:



romantic
comedy​ 
sci-fi
novella​ 
historical
romance​


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

The sequel to Blood Orchids by Toby Neal is free today. Torch Ginger by Toby Neal Torch Ginger (The Lei Crime Series)

_updated ink to KB affiliate_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the September 2012 Free Book Finds thread, go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,124947.0.html

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------

